# Reconnecting... forever



## copwriter (Aug 30, 2005)

I have a TiVo Edge, in service for about five months. It gets its internet connection via Ethernet from my router to a switch, and from the switch to the TiVo. Much of the time, I can't access the program guide or search for programs I want to record. I can access the list of recorded programs directly from the TiVo, but not on my iPhone with the TiVo app. Occasionally, restarting the TiVo will correct the problem briefly, but it doesn't always work and never keeps the connection active for long. 

Does anyone have an idea on how to make the connection more reliable?


----------

